# AppleStore et Itunes : terminé ?



## Rollmops (8 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Je viens de recevoir un mail curieux :

« IMazing _permet de télécharger des apps depuis l’App Store
iMazing est une application pour Mac OS et Windows, qui offre la synchronisation et la sauvegarde en local de ses iAppareils Depuis l'impossibilité sous iTunes de gérer les apps de ses iAppareils, sauf à installer une ancienne version, iMazing s'est attaché à combler ce manque au fur et à mesure de ses mises à jour. »_

Est-il vrai qu’ITunes ne gére plus les applis sur Mac ou Pc achetées sur AppleStore ?

une autre doc :

Si iTunes assure toujours sa fonction de synchronisation avec les appareils iOS (aussi sous iOS 11), par contre l'onglet Apps n'apparait plus nulle part quand un iPhone ou un iPad est branché au Mac : tout passe désormais par iOS.

Je crois que le truc consiste à télécharger Itunes 12.6.3 par-dessus 12.7.

Quelqu’un l’a-t-il vérifié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2017)

Il suffit de chercher sur le site :
https://www.igen.fr/itunes/2017/09/itunes-127-supprime-le-rayon-de-lapp-store-101195
https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/10/le-retour-de-lapp-store-sur-mac-avec-itunes-1263-99993


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2017)

Si on pouvait éviter d'avoir la même question tous les jours, la fonction recherche existe…


----------



## Rollmops (9 Décembre 2017)

Oups... Je pensais que le problème était tout récent...


Merci 


A propos d’Itunes, j’ai la version 12.4. Est-il possible de passer à la 12.6 ?
Itunes me propose seulement 12.7 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2017)

Voir le deuxième lien que j'ai mis dans mon message précédent. Il y a dedans un lien avec la méthode pour installer la version 12.6.3


----------



## Rollmops (9 Décembre 2017)

Merci


----------



## soiziclecros (11 Décembre 2017)

Merci c'était utile pour moi


----------

